# disque dur formater windows et mac



## i'm from barcelona (16 Juin 2007)

bonjour ..voilà j'ai changé lorsque j'ai acheté mon macbook le disque dur (j'ai remplacé celui de 60go par un de 160) , j'ai donc sous le coude un disque de 60go (formater mac) que je souhaiterai utiliser comme disque dur externe de poche pour echanger mes fichiers avec mes amis..qui eux ne sont pas sous mac ..je souhaiterai donc pouvoir utiliser ce disque sur mon macbook et pouvoir le brancher sur n'importe quel pc et echanger ce qui m'interesse..comment dois je reformater ce disque ?? (je le remet ds mon macbook et je le reformate via le disque d'installe (sans installer mac os) ou alors il faut que le formater sous windows??

merci d'avance


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

tu peux le formater directement à partir du mac.
Pour qu'il soit utilisable sous PC et Mac, tu dois le formater en Fat32 (MS-Dos).

Pour le formater avec le mac, utilises l'utilitaire de disque, et choisis le format MS-DOS.


----------



## poissonfree (16 Juin 2007)

Tu le mets dans un boitier de préférence avec USB2 et Firewire  (bien faire attention que le boitier accepte ton hd du macbook soit du sata si je me ne trompe pas  )
-> conseil de marque : safedisk chez macway

Ensuite sous Mac, tu le reformateras en mode MS-DOS (du fat32 quoi), ce qui te permettra de lire et écrire depuis un poste Mac, Windows et même Linux


----------

